# Any Way to make brakes levers easier to pull



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Aside from the barrel adjusters, is there anything else i can do to make the brake levers that much easier to pull? I have adjusted the barrel adjuster as far as it can go, and i would still prefer the brake lever movement to come a little easier, any thoughts?

HoldYaLine


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Tell or show us what you have now. 
Take a picture.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

HoldYaLine said:


> Aside from the barrel adjusters, is there anything else i can do to make the brake levers that much easier to pull? I have adjusted the barrel adjuster as far as it can go, and i would still prefer the brake lever movement to come a little easier, any thoughts?


The two most likely things that make the levers "hard to pull" are friction in the cables/casings and adjustment/lubrication problems with the brakes. It has NOTHING to do with the barrel adjusters. 

If you disconnect the cables from the brakes you can hold the end of the cable and work the levers to feel how much friction there is. If the cable or casing has corroded then you will get a lot of friction. The fix (short of replacing the cable/casing) is to pull the cable out, rub off any corrosion, oil/grease the cable and dribble some oil down into the casing.

While the cable is removed you can flex the brakes by hand to feel how much friction there is. A few drops of oil at all the brake pivot points will likely help and many brands of brakes allow for adjustment of the pivot point "tension" via a bolt, nut, or set screw. If you have cantilever brakes then the posts where they mount to the frame might need lubrication.

You will get a lot more help if you provide more details.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

*joke?*

another, right?

really good


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you have Shimano brakes you can switch the return spring slide block to the other side to reduce spring preload. A bit.

Your calipers may need a rebuild, or you may need new cables and housings.
On good brakes the caliper pivot points are sealed. But over time they'll still get water and dirt in them. It's worse if you ride in the rain. If they're gunked up dribbling oil in their general direction is not that effective. A rebuild is then in order.

It's easy to tell- remove the cable and squeeze the caliper by hand. You'll feel the return spring of course but the motion should be smooth.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

c'mon kid...you know what Chopper says...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ride your other bike?

Or as CX was getting to. 

HTFU.


----------



## HoldYaLine (Nov 1, 2012)

i was just wondering, brakes are always easier to pull when your in the drops because you get more leverage. The barrel adjuster, for me anyway makes it so that there is less lever to pull in order to brake. But in turn, that also make it harder, just a little more effort to pull. My question was how do you make brake a little easier to pull. You guys assume the worst and give me steps on how to fully dissamble my bike for the wrong reason. I'm fine and i can live with the way it is, but my small hands were better accustomed to my dads bike with 7900 levers....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Some people find it easier to "pull the lever" while wearing a sock over their hand.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

HoldYaLine said:


> i was just wondering, brakes are always easier to pull when your in the drops because you get more leverage. The barrel adjuster, for me anyway makes it so that there is less lever to pull in order to brake. But in turn, that also make it harder, just a little more effort to pull. My question was how do you make brake a little easier to pull. You guys assume the worst and give me steps on how to fully dissamble my bike for the wrong reason. I'm fine and i can live with the way it is, but my small hands were better accustomed to my dads bike with 7900 levers....


you're more or less coming to the correct conclusion but describing it using the wrong terminology. the brake itself is not any 'harder to pull' if it's loose or tight. it's the caliper spring that controls how 'hard' it is to make the pads touch the rim and you haven't changed that so the amount of effort taken to move the pads hasn't changed. but...your hands are stronger when the brake is 'loose' and the lever can get closer to the handlebar. 
when you turn the barrel adjuster you are NOT making the brake itself any easier to pull but you ARE giving your hand a stronger position to pull from.

there is nothing you can do to make the brake itself 'easier' to pull.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

Creakyknees said:


> Some people find it easier to "pull the lever" while wearing a sock over their hand.


...but the OP says he has very small hands. That might make for an awfully small puppet.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

When will we stop subjecting the OP to constant harassment? Never...

Perhaps he needs to try the Rapid Hand Movement approach....


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

HoldYaLine said:


> but my small hands were better accustomed to my dads bike with 7900 levers....


The solution is exercise
Captains of Crush hand grippers and training tools for building hand strength


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I think the OP is asking to have brake engagement when the levers are closer to the bar. 

If the barel adjustment "reached the limit", then disconnect the cables and let the brakes "go further out". This will allow for levers to be pulled closer to the bar before engagement. But most people hate that dead feeling before a leaver engages (I know I do).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

serious said:


> I think the OP is asking to have brake engagement when the levers are closer to the bar.
> 
> If the barel adjustment "reached the limit", then disconnect the cables and let the brakes "go further out". This will allow for levers to be pulled closer to the bar before engagement. But *most people hate that dead feeling before a leaver engages *(I know I do).


that 'dead' feeling is generally accepted as being a good idea. if your brakes are very tight and don't have much lever pull, then your brake levers are more like on/off switches. more lever travel = more modulation/ better control. and as i posted earlier your hands are stronger and won't fatigue as quickly when they're closer to the bar. of course, YMMV.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Disk brakes :thumbsup:


----------



## craig_d (Dec 21, 2012)

I just bought a new bike and had them install shims in the levers to bring the levers closer to the bars - because I have small hands too.


----------

